# question about Ranitomeya imitator



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello every body  I'm thinking about getting 'Ranitomeya imitator yumbatos' 
and I was wondering, do they need specific dry and rainy seasons to breed??
also when they lay eggs, should I take them out or just let female to feed them an unfertilized egg? oh and my last question would be this, normally how many eggs do they lay?? I'll be pleased if someone answers those questions for me


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

In my experience imitators breed year round and do not require a dry period but they do seem to breed better with more frequent misting and high humidity. Imitators usually lay between 1-4 eggs and as for pulling the eggs it just depends how many babies you want. If you pull the eggs and rear the tads yourself then you should get quite a few offspring however if you let the parents raise them then you will have fewer offspring.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

If you pull the eggs the imitators will start hiding them from you. 

You should probably expect one or two eggs per clutch every seven to ten days (or so), but I've heard of clutches as large as four....


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea they can be pretty sneaky about egg placement, especially in larger vivaria.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

azure89 said:


> In my experience imitators breed year round and do not require a dry period but they do seem to breed better with more frequent misting and high humidity. Imitators usually lay between 1-4 eggs and as for pulling the eggs it just depends how many babies you want. If you pull the eggs and rear the tads yourself then you should get quite a few offspring however if you let the parents raise them then you will have fewer offspring.



wow thank you for those informations !! hm.. but It makes me wonder, what should I feed tads? I mean I konw that 'flakes for fish'(fish food) works with azureus or other big size dartfrogs but as far as I know pumilios or imitators tads won't eat nothin but unfertillized eggs from their mom.  arent they????


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> If you pull the eggs the imitators will start hiding them from you.
> 
> You should probably expect one or two eggs per clutch every seven to ten days (or so), but I've heard of clutches as large as four....




wow thnaks  I'll try to remember those informations !!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

imitators are non obligate egg feeders meaning that the tads will eat a variety of food including the mothers eggs though they are not essential to morphing healthy tads. fish flakes, spirulina, tad bites, etc. can be fed to tadploes.
james


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

james67 said:


> imitators are non obligate egg feeders meaning that the tads will eat a variety of food including the mothers eggs though they are not essential to morphing healthy tads. fish flakes, spirulina, tad bites, etc. can be fed to tadploes.
> james




wow are they?? didn't know that. Thanks for your advice!!


----------

